#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Sollicitatietip.

## Flupke.

Altijd een beetje fantaseren op je cv,maar zie dat je je goed voorbereid op eventuele vragen en niet gaat stotteren bij de eerste vraag omtrent die fantasie.

----------

